# Anyone using HDPE Skid Plates??



## dbmachine (Mar 1, 2010)

Looking around and found some skid plates made out of HDPE 1/4" plastic. Ive seen this type of material before and its near indestructable. The entire belly skid plate set is 130$ shipped. Also there are HDPE a arm gaurds but im not too fond of these. Seems like aluminum a arm guards would be stronger than HDPE due to the bends and contours. If anyone has any experience with just the HDPE skids on there bikes let me know. I do lots of trail riding and you never know when a log, stick or rock could pop up and go where its not supposed to causing mucho dinero in repairs.


----------



## rancher (Jan 5, 2010)

I really like them. Have put on about 1000 miles mostly trail riding and dont have anything bad to say about them.


----------



## No Plugs (Mar 1, 2010)

HDPE is a very strong and lightweight material and will handle almost everything you throw at it. We use it alot at the wastewater plants I build because of its durability to the elements and some pretty harsh chemicals. You can get ALOT of use out of these without having to worry whatsoever. 

Where did you find these at btw? Thanks. 

-Greg


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Is the same stuff I used to make my upper a arm bushings with.


----------



## No Plugs (Mar 1, 2010)

Where can one find these? I googled and have yet to find them anywhere except for already being sold used on other forums.


----------



## Muleskinner (Apr 24, 2009)

I like them better than aluminum due to the fact they slide over rocks while aluminum sticks like glue.


----------



## rancher (Jan 5, 2010)

No Plugs said:


> Where can one find these? I googled and have yet to find them anywhere except for already being sold used on other forums.


 anybody that is a motovan dealer .I think royal distributing also sells them


----------



## Medic_Up (Feb 5, 2010)

No Plugs said:


> Where can one find these? I googled and have yet to find them anywhere except for already being sold used on other forums.


I've seen them on eBay for the price being stated above like $130.00...


----------



## outskirtsdweller (Jul 6, 2009)

Guy on ebay is selling a 2 piece set that covers from just below the winch all the way to the back..full underbody coverage including the stock exposed area below the rear driveshaft....search brute force skid plates-->I did order it from him..it fit good and he shipped it quickly...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Kawa...ors_ATV_Parts_Accessories?hash=item2305f9109b


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

these are ones that I have looked into...
http://www.hebcodistributing.com/4700.html


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

those skids would slide over rocks better. Nice product.


----------



## Chuck750 (Jan 29, 2010)

Gotta jump in on this as well...First THANKS for who's purchased the skids I make! The "competition" sells silimiar skids ...exact 1/4" material... for over $100 MORE per set than I sell them for... I put over 3000 miles on these on my Brute and they've literally saved my rear end more than once. Tough stuff! Anyone who's interested in better pricing than my ebay ads just shoot me a PM. Thanks and happy riding:usa2:


----------



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

My turn to get in on this , I have had Chucks skids on my bike for almost 2 yrs I think and they are awesome , last year i was ripping down a logging rd and for some reason 2 screws that hold the skids in place right in the middle of the bike came out (my bad for not checking nuts and bolts all year for tightness) and i came to a fairly rocky section and the rear skid plate caught a rock that was sticking up about 6 inchs or so and lifted the entire back end of the bike in the air about 4 or 5 ft (crapped myself , it freaked the [email protected] right out of me) I came to a stop looked under the bike and my rear skid plate was bent in half , Stood the bike up , one guy pushing on the front and 2 of us on the underside pushing and the skid went back into place , through 2 new screw's in and away we went.
Chucks skids and a-arm gaurds rock !!! You will not find a better set IMHO and he is a great guy to deal with. I give him and his skids a .....:309149:


----------



## Nealfeeley (Mar 2, 2017)

chuck- 
I know this is an old thread, but are you still selling these?


----------

